# Banding problem



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I have 2 nubian/boer bucklings that are 5 1/2 months old that I banded back in October.Well problem is they STILL have not fallen off and one I had to band twice cus his testies slipped back threw and now it's I believe infected! I never had to deal with this before so not sure on how to approach it.I gave them both tetnus shots before I band and also swabed the area with iodine.We are taken them in to get butchered next month anyways but I want to know what went wrong and how to prevent this in the future.The one never turned black but is obviously dead tissue because scrotum is hard and is starting to break away from the belly.So gross


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

What makes you think they are infected? Symptoms? Sometimes they take a long time to fall off...especially if they were large when banded.  

You do have to be sure to get both testicles in there before banding.... always double check after you band to be sure both testicles are in the band.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Well not sure it's infected I guess.No puss but it doesn't look good is all on the one.I did make sure both testicles were in there before I released the band and kept checking to make sure weeks after even.It wasnt untill mid november I noticed the skin of the scrotum hanging rather low and no testes.They had gone back up so I rebanded above the testes again.It looks very odd and everyone I show says they never seen anything like it.I'll try to get a picture so ya'll can see.It's not pretty so ye be warned!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What do you mean the testicles slipped back through? Once the band is around both, they can't go back up. Yeah, can you get a photo? I have never heard of anything like what you are describing. 

Are you just using the little green castrator bands? With some wethers there will be a little flesh hanging down above the banded testicles, and when they are older there can be a little bump somewhat. 

Get a picture!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok it's alot worse then I last looked at it.The band has slipped way up! Ugh this poor little guy!! You can see the ring indents where it was!







There is the first band at the top of the white end you see and then the second was origanly at the top of the bulge (testicals) but has moved WAAAY up to where you see it is now.OMG! What the heck!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I have never seen anything like that, My guess is that he cannot reproduce but I dont know that the cords are actually severed and its just skin that is dying and falling off. If he only has a month or so left, why not leave it?


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

I have seen alot of critters banded and I have never seen anything like that either :shocked: that poor kid! But I personally, would call a vet to come see whats going on even if he is going to meat soon. I wouldn't eat that goats meat unless I knew what was going on and knew it wasn't going to affect me in anyway.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah aint that crazy?? :? I just wondered how it happened or what I did wrong :scratch: I appreciate the suggestion but I wont be calling the vet if he is going to be processed in a couple weeks.It's just a waist cus our vet is a just put it down tipe of guy so wont matter.I don't think he has anything that would harm us.I just think his band wasn't tight enough or freak incident.I was hoping somebody would know is all.Thanks for the input


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd cut the band off if can cut through rubber - unlikely but why let him suffer even if being butchered.... poor wee guy.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

cut the band off? Well I guess it wouldn't matter if I did.I got to find my surgical scissors so I don't hurt him.Never had anything like this happen before so it's a mystery.I don't think I'm going to band anymore :sigh: I don't know what else to do though.Vet charges way to much to do it and everyone I know bands so no help showing any other way.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Jessalynn....I've not had a problem with banding, each buckling born here has been banded. If you think the band wasn't tight enough to prevent the slippage, you may have bands that are either old or the heat affected the latex. I luckily only band a few a year but I have a bag of bands I bought at TSC 2 years ago. I store them in my freezer, in a ziploc bag and only take out what I need an hour or 2 before the deed is done.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Could have been the problem.The bands were not stored properly and were a year old.I had them just in a bag stored in a cuboard.I'm going to throw them out and get new ones when I need them and try your methed.Thank you Liz!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think this looks like a band issue, I think he may have gotten it caught on something and ripped or pulled on it and caused an infection or something. I had 30+ wethers this year banded and nothing like this happen or in years past. If the band wasn't very tight it would still cut off circulation and cause the testicles to dry up and fall off. The band(s) that are in that photo look normal to me. 

If the bands on now are nice and tight on there then there is no need to cut the bands off, whatever is left would be numb by now. He's probably not in much pain, if any at this point.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm I wonder.I have seen him messing with it so maybe he has been tugging at it eewww! One thing I am glad it's not one we are keeping or selling cus that would be a huge problem! It's all very hard so dead tissue


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the picture is not showing me much and I am not understanding the description, I have never seen a green band slip up but I have seen the area below the band swell before becoming hard. 

NEVER cut a band off after its been on for even an hour. This can cause gangrene and the goat can die from it.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I have banded many and never had a problem. I have had bands that are over a year old and stored in my tack room. Again, never a problem so I don't think it is an issue with the band. It is hard to tell what exactly going on in the pic but defintiely funky! If he isn't acting in pain, then I would leave it. If it is goopy or oozy I would spray with iodine.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Good thing I didn't cut it then...I haven't found my scissors.I'm leaven it be and hope this never happens again! I don't know what happend for sure but he doesn't act like he's in any pain.Do any of you bother wethering if you take them in to get butchered by 6 months old? Just wondered if it's really needed.I wouldn't imagine them maken any stink at that age.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

There are a few people here in the town I live in that only wether bucklings if the people who buy them ask for it to be done. Any of the bucklings that would normally be wethered all get butchered by 6 months old if they are not sold before then. Their reason for doing things this way is because the bucklings grow faster then wethered kids so they get more meat.. I think this is going to be the route I go when my meat kids start hitting the ground.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

At the top it's kind of oozing.I don't have spray on but reg iodine.I'll use that tomorrow on him.Good thing it's fridgen cold right now 9 degrees last night.Reason why I say that is could you imagine the flies on him right now if it were warm out?? EEkk! Thanks for the info Danniell.
We do no older then 6 months while meats super tender.Not much meat on them and it's one expensive meal! Count the cost to feed them up until and also $40 to process them.Least it's healthy and we know what we are eating!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

can you cut it off? I did that when it was just hanging by the cords and was getting infected (sorry if TMI).


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm going to pick up some of that blood stop just in case it's bleeding.It's just hanging there on a small piece of tissue ready to fall off but it wont!! UGH! Gag


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

then cut that tissue -- it wont bleed much believe me. I was worried it would too when I did it but nope hardly any blood at all


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

O YEA! It fell off on it's own today!! Woot woot!! He's now officialy a wether! Never thought I would be so relieved about it LOL Just glad he's alright


----------



## RunAnnieRun (Jul 3, 2016)

I have a 5 wk old nigerian dwarf goat who got banded at 2 weeks. He is acting normal but we noticed the skin is tearing above his band on one side. It isn't bleeding but there is a little discharge. I'm wondering if the band wasn't tight enough and what we should do now?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure it is not infected. You can put Blukote on it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's be better to create your own thread, this one is six years old.


----------



## chandysiegman (Jun 22, 2016)

We spray ours with bentadine in a squirt bottle everyday and haven't had any issues yet!


----------

